# RFC - NHS



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi girls,

I'm due to receive my letter for ICSI in Sept for my NHS go. Just wondering how quickly you start cycling on receipt of the letter i.e. does the letter give an appointment for you to go into them to discuss protocol, meds etc and then start when your next AF arrives? 

Thanks,

Em x


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Em, we did a round in june, we got our letter, they usually seem to come on a Saturday, you could only call on the thur or fri at a certain time to accept.  Then you had to sent the form in when you get your AF.  Next they give you an appointment to see the nurse to do blood tests,  both you and DH need to go for that.  

After that you get an appointment to see the nurse, you have to collect your meds from the pharmacy before hand (I live 2hours away and took a cool box with me the gonal F has to be kept in the fridge and it just meant I was not in a panic to get home) I went to this appointment on my own, but I had done iui before and knew what to do with all the drugs ect.  

Then they let you go and you just start injecting according to your programme it is all written down on a spread sheet very clearly and just follow it to the letter I would mark off each day as I did injections.  

The moment you accept your drugs that is counted as your cycle started, if you take the wobbles and maybe want to cancel that tx that month that is your turn gone.  I did not get any eggs just a cyst and that was counted as my round.  Very disappointing but I had read around and knew what to expect.  I am currently DR with a clinic in Greece and we are flying out 10th sept for tx.  If you have any questions just ask, glad to be of help and wishing you every success xx


----------



## Limbo2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Em05,


Sorry, I can't help with your question as I'm waiting on my first NHS go too so don't know how it all works! 
I was wondering, though, if you could tell me when you were added to the waiting list and how you know you'll receive your letter in September? 


I rang the Royal last week and the girl barked the standard 9-12 months line at me!!    I went on the list for ICSI in November so hoping I'll hear something soon   


Any info would be appreciated, thanks. 


Penny48, thanks for your very informative reply to Em05, it has given me a good understanding of what happens next too. Sorry to hear about your cyst and best of luck with your tx in Greece. Xx


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to let you know I went on the list for NHS ICSI on 19 Oct and I got my letter on 15 Aug.  I am up tomorrow for blood tests and then hopefully get started with next AF.

Good luck to everyone with your treatment hope we can get a run of BFP's on NI tread it would be great!.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Limbo2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Boo, 
Thanks for that info, I went on the list on 15th November so just about a month after you. Hopefully I'll get my letter in the next couple of weeks   


Good luck tomorrow, I'm sure you're delighted that things are starting to move for you now. I'm really pleased that there may be a few of us all going through this together, hopefully we can keep each other sane!! 


Best of luck with your treatment, here's hoping for a run of good news! 
Xx


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Girls,

Thanks a mill for the replies. Gives me a great heads up on what to expect. 

Penny-Sorry to hear bout your cycle with RFC, all the very best with Greece. I've heard great reports on that clinic.

Limbo2- I've too been on the receiving end of those barks of 9-12 months! I happened to get very lucky one time I rang to change my address. I got talking to a very nice girl + she said I'll get a letter in Sept. I was added on 26th Oct so may even hear sooner if Boo is anything to go by. 

Boo-Thanks for letting us know bout your letter. Yeh it would be great to see lots of BFP's on the NI thread   Hope all went ok with the blood tests + you're all set to start when AF arrives.

Can't believe I'll be starting again soon, exciting+ nervous times. Dreading to see what my AMH is now, it was a measly 3.3 two years ago :-/ 

The best of luck to you all. As Limbo2 said, maybe we could keep each other sane!


----------



## Fifij250910 (Nov 4, 2012)

We got our letter on Friday and are booked in for screening bloods tomorrow. Anyone know how quickly things start moving after that??


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi 

I was up for blood tests on 27th Aug and start DR on 20th Sept which is day 21 of my cycle.  My AF arrived shortly after I got bloods done so was able to send the form away really quickly.

TBH I didn't think I would be starting until next month so it's all a bit surreal.

Hope you don't have to wait too long.

Boo


----------



## Fifij250910 (Nov 4, 2012)

Boo - what bloods did you get done? We are getting Hep and HIV etc tomorrow. The first day of my next cycle should be the 2nd October. I'm not sure what the procedure is for first round of ICSI. 

Any tips appreciated 
Fi x


----------

